# Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?



## calzone1009 (14. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo zusammen,*
Ich habe vor, mir für mein Schlauchboot nen E-Motor zuzulegen. Habe da auch schon was im Auge was passen könnte:

_http://www.mybait.de/Minn-Kota/Endura-C2/Minn-Kota-Endura-C2-34--1248.html_

Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich will so wenig Geld wie möglich für nen  Akku/Batterie ausgeben. Ich nutze den E-Motor eigentlich nur zum  Ausfahren meiner Montagen und eventuell vom Boot drillen und füttern.  Schleppfische auf Raubfisch also eher nicht. Ich habe ein wenig  gegoogelt und bin zuerst auf diese teuren Gelbatterien? wenn das diese  waren gestoßen für über 300€. Das ist mir definitiv zu viel. Ich benutze  das Boot wenn es hochkommt an 2 Wochenenden im Monat und vielleicht mal  ein paar Stündchen Spinnfischen, also eben nicht viel. Muss ich  wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben? Gibt es eventuell kostengünstigere  Alternativen? wär nett wenn ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Links gebt was  zum Motor bzw. für meine Zwecke ausreichen könnte.

mfg. calzone


----------



## calzone1009 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

Hier wird es doch sicherlich Angler geben die ihr Boot mit nem E-Motor bestückt haben. Kann mir denn wirklich niemand weiter helfen?


----------



## antonio (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

300 € mußt du nicht ausgeben, überleg dir mal deine jeweilige effektive fahrzeit und hol dir daraufhin nen akku mit entsprechender kapazität.
100 ah bekommst du für unter 200 €.

antonio


----------



## ullsok (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

Schau mal nach AGM-Batterien #6


----------



## Xtremelure (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

Hi

Hab sen gleichen Motor und kann dir dazu diesen Akku empfehlen

http://www.online-batterien.de/shop/Vision-6FM120D-X-12V-120-Ah-Blei-Akku-Zyklentyp-AGM

Hab den nun schon seit 1 Jahr und kann ihn nur empfeheln aber du solltest natuerlich beachten dass viel von einem guten Ladegeraet ausgeht gerade dann wenn du ihn nicht so oft nutzt sollte er richtig am Lader haengen ( Erhaltungsladung)


----------



## Der Hille (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

AB 120€ bekommst du ne einigermaßen vernünftige Blei Säure Batterie mit 100Ah. und ab 160 ne AGM mit 100ah. Ich habe die auch 2 Jahre gefahren, und die geht heute immer noch. Jetzt habe ich zwar 4 AGM Batterien ( 2 100er Banner und 2 160er Mastervolt) aber auch nur weil ich mir einem 24V Motor gekauft habe und auch gerne mal ein Paar std. auf dem Edersee schleppen will.

Hier die Billige Fahrzeit mit nem Minn Kota 34 +/- 2 Std auf stufe 4. ( Hab es selber getestet)
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/numax-marine-batterie-110-ah-elektro-aussenbordmotoren/33303880


Und hier ne günstige AGM.
http://www.bleiakku.info/AGM-Batter...-12-AGM-Batterie-Bleiakku-12V-100Ah--168.html


----------



## soelli (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

www.kleinboote.at, und dan unter batterienkunde.

lg


----------



## Stxkx1978 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

für den kleinen motor brauchst du keine 100ah+ für deine anforderungen.
ich nehme für den vx54 bei nem normalen tag zum spinnfischen ne batterie von 65ah mit.die langt mir normalerweise.
wenn ich den ganzen tag unterwegs bin und viel strecke machen muss nehme ich 2 davon mit.da kommt die 2. auf dem rückweg zum schluss drauf.
wenn du das ganze karpfentackle ans wasser nimmst,ist es auch ein unterschied ob die batterie 65ah 20kg wiegt oder du ne 120ah mit 34kg mit dir rumschleppst.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Fishaholic (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

Frag mal bei Speditionen bei dir ums Eck, viele wechseln schon bei den kleinsten Macken die Batterien aus, weil sie sich keine Verzögerungen leisten können und geben diese dann auch mal ab.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Welchen Akku/Batterie für E-Motor ?*

@Fishaholic: den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch - das sind aber alles Starterbatterien, wir benötigen eine Verbaucherbatterie...

Und nebenbei ich bin auch auf der Suche für eine Rhino VX 54 und bin mir nicht sicher ob eine 60er reicht oder ob ich mehr nehmen soll.

Ich hab einen Benziner um Strecke zu machen, der E-Motor ist nur zum (kurzen) Schleppfischen und zur Kurskorrektur beim driften.


----------

